# Recent invert macros!



## richoman_3 (Feb 9, 2014)

just a few of my better recent invert shots, because you all love bugs (a bit too much!)
enjoy!...


Eucyrtops sp.




Eucyrtops by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




IMG_0860 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



rhodomantis sp




Rhodomantis sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



recently moulted urodacus armatus




Recently moulted Urodacus armatus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Cercophonius squama with babies




Cercophonius squama babies by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Lychas variatus with babies




Lychas variatus, with babies by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Stanwellia nebulosa on eggs




Stanwellia nebulosa on eggsack by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Psaltoda sp., cicada undergoing metamorphosis




Cicada evolution! (Psaltoda sp.) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great bunch of shots mate, especially love the cicada emerging out of the shell.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 9, 2014)

+1
Tht cicada pic is really great.




andynic07 said:


> Great bunch of shots mate, especially love the cicada emerging out of the shell.


----------



## smithson (Feb 9, 2014)

Love the cicada shot nice work !!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks yous, yeah i didnt mind the cicada shot when i took it haha


----------



## critterguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice as always, good to see some members from inverts on here, will make it easier to settle in.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 9, 2014)

Epic shots Nick! Live the bubby scorps!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome pics mate. What setup are you using if you don't mind me asking


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 11, 2014)

Incredible shots! Seriously nice work.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Great pics. The cicada looks like _Psaltoda harrisii__._ A shame they darken up so much from what you can see there. Technically, the nymph already underwent metamorphosis and it is now moulting to reveal the adult form.

Blue


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks all, 

THanks bluetongue, im thinking it is a Psaltoda moerens, found in vic (murray river)

i use a canon 60D with a f2.8 100mm macro lens, with 2 canon 430EXII speedlites on either side on a bracket


----------

